

Show HN: Run Vmware View Native on ChromeOS - Selfcommit
http://www.selfcommit.com/2015/04/ive-been-waiting-long-time-for-native.html

======
Selfcommit
If anyone is curious ARC Welder dosen't work with Hearthstone...

